# Homesteading/Politically Incorrect Curriculum



## Daniel Michael (May 26, 2013)

I'm looking for others who are interested in developing a homesteading and politically incorrect "curriculum". Let me know if you'd like to help out.


----------



## beenaround (Mar 2, 2015)

what response do you hope to get by using the term politically incorrect?

If the focus is to disprove something it's hard to have an open mind. I find looking for truth to be the best course, you never know what you're going to find.

As I see it politics/government is the only player in the game that's true to form. I would rather see a curriculum that focus's on freedom and the punishment for infringing on it, government.

I'd rather people see what government is and deliberately so, what regulation/regulator is and why it's needed and what is actually being regulated. I rather people learned why this necessary evil, government, with it's constant regulation of freedom is the only thing keeping us from total chaos and giving people the time to repent and turn from vice to virtue. 

Many nations that made voting in a booth an answer to regulation eventually became a dictatorship. It's the result of people accepting evil if it's the lessor.

What has made me come to these conclusions was the looking for truth, even if it proved me 100% wrong. 

Government is there not because it's so good, it's because the people are so bad. Fix the people and that's the answer. Government is not nor was it ever the answer, stop demanding it "do it's job", it is.


"Love your neighbor" isn't a suggestion, it is one of the supreme laws of this world. It always trumps any of mans laws and in fact mans laws are proof it was violated. There would be none if the law hadn't been violated. People say there is no proof of God. God said I created this world, love your neighbor. Man doesn't which triggers the reaction, government, something God also said He established to deal with the violation. I see proof.

Problem with looking for truth is you get what's there and may never get what you want. Case in point, I don't see government as incorrect, I see it as the result of what was sown. Government is supposed to be highly inefficient and grossly abusive of power. Lot of stuff out there proving it's incorrect, but it's supposed to be, that they don't see.

Most older history books are by nature politically incorrect. It's why they've been revised.

Complete the circle. why is government in charge of education?

Fun fact: the first ambulance wasn't for people, it was for animals. Just something I picked up along the way. Hmmm, makes ya think... in this world today, animals not people.


----------

